# ATO: Know what to claim this tax time



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









Know what to claim this tax time


Improve your record-keeping skills, and report expenses correctly.




www.ato.gov.au





*Know what to claim this tax time*










*5 April 2022*

Do you know how to pay yourself correctly? Are you keeping the correct records to claim your business expenses? Small businesses can claim tax deductions for most business expenses. Knowing what you can or can't claim, along with keeping the right records, will improve your cash flow position.

We are offering 2 webinars to help you brush up your record-keeping skills:

_Claiming small business tax deductions: _This 60-minute session will help you know which deductions you can claim and when you can claim them as well as what records you need to keep.
_Using your business money and assets_*:* This 60-minute session will go through your options for using your business's money - and the requirements - so you can be sure you’re paying yourself correctly.
The webinars are available throughout April.

Don’t miss out; book now!

*Next step*

Register for Key webinar topics for small business


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Australian Taxation Office:

*Rideshare webinars:*


External LinkDo you provide ride-sourcing services for a fare or work through a facilitator such as Uber, SheSafe, Shebah or GoCatch?

Do you know how income tax and GST applies to your earnings?
Ride-sourcing is taxi travel for GST purposes. If you have a ride-sourcing enterprise, you need:

an Australian business number (ABN)
to register for GST from the day you start
to charge and pay GST on the full amount of every fare
to keep records of income and expenses for both GST and income tax purposes.
You can then claim GST credits for expenses related to your ride-sourcing enterprise.

In this 60-minute session, we’ll help you understand how to get it right.

Note: If you already have a business structure, this session is designed for sole traders.Ride-sourcing: Income, expenses and GSTExternal LinkDo you provide ride-sourcing services for a fare; working through a platform such as Didi, GoCatch, Ola, Shebah, or Uber?
We provide information to:

help you gather the figures from your platform statements
work out your ride-sourcing deductions
calculate your GST
know where to put all that information in your business activity statement.
This session will help you understand how to:

keep track of your ride-sourcing records
work out your income, deductions and GST
complete your business activity statement.
This 60-minute session will help you understand how to get it right.

This session is the second in the ride-sourcing series and follows on from what you learned in Ride-sourcing and tax (sole traders).


----------

